# Storm over Galveston, 6-18-16



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

I was at a home on Sportsman Road in Galveston when we checked radar and saw what was headed our way last Saturday. So, I strapped myself in and got out the camera!

Images include lightning and then the sunset after the storm passed. 

Mother Nature is an awesome force to be reckoned with!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots. I like the lightning but No. 3 is my favorite shot.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

MichaelW said:


> Great shots. I like the lightning but No. 3 is my favorite shot.


X2


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very cool shots, hard to pick a favorite.


----------

